

Incremental Garbage Collector in PyPy - fijal
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2013/10/incremental-garbage-collector-in-pypy.html

======
IanCal
Impressive work!

Aside: _Please_ never rely on your users being able to tell which colour is
which on a graph. Use a different dashing or something.

~~~
fijal
eh sorry, fair point. you can guess from the text that the best one is
cpython, the two other are not that different anyway ;-)

~~~
IanCal
I'm not colourblind so it didn't affect me, but as a general rule a large
number of your readers will be so it's really worth tweaking your standard
graphs a bit.

It was fairly obvious, but I kinda feel the need to point this out whenever
it's happening :)

------
k_bx
Thanks for the impressive work! It was hard to dive into "details" paragraphs
from fast reading, maybe second try will give more understanding.

As an additional question: are there any more details about Raspberry Pi
Foundation collaboration? I mean, are there specific projects / codebases
they're interested in using PyPy, or was just general donation as a project
that should fit well?

~~~
fijal
as mentioned on the PyPy blog, Raspberry Pi Foundation sponsored partly the
ARM port as well as the incremental GC. The reason (as far as I understand) is
that PyPy on RPI would provide a fast Python for development of various
things, like games.

------
illumen
Great! Very good news for a wide range of applications. It sounds like it was
done in a very elegant way as well. Congrats :)

Is it possible to call the garbage collection at a certain time? For games, a
common place to do these book keeping tasks is when the app is blocking on
vsync screen refresh. Or even when the main action has finished. Say between
levels in games, or at the end of an animation, or when waiting for a
triggered event to happen (say for robots in a factory). Other real time
systems do GC in other threads... so maybe this could be a win for pypy too?

Is JIT a similar thing? Does that cause pauses too?

~~~
easytiger
> Is it possible to call the garbage collection at a certain time?
    
    
         import gc; gc.collect()

